# Toddlers eating ice



## Emma Crowe

My 2 year old is crazy about Ice, her asks for it from the moment he wakes up until he goes to sleep, he takes the ice trays out the freezer on a regular bases and helps himself if I say no! He refuses to drink any flavoured cooldrinks too, only wants water, driunks easily 2 L a day on top of finishing ice-trays, is this normal?


----------



## crunchy_mommy

I believe eating ice is a sign of anemia. Has he had blood work done recently?


----------



## Aleida Gomez

When I had severe anemia like six years ago I wanted to take only ice cubes all day. The best you can do is have a blood test. Our son (2 years old) cried a lot when they took the blood out, but it was important for us to know if he had anemia. He was fine, just one point down but the pediatrician sujested to give him an iron suplement. Now I know that it is important for him to eat meat, liver, etc.


----------



## Beauchamp

My DD loooves ice. Our ped was concerned and did an iron test-- her levels were fantastic...the kid just loves ice!







We let her help to put ice cubes in our drinks, and she gets ice sometimes at restaurants. The fascination has declined a bit over the past few months, since we started just letting her have it more. So, it can be a totally normal thing, just a toddler obsession. But it is good advice to get the levels checked just to be sure.


----------



## zoe77

My son loved to eat ice at daycare so I had his blood drawn. He was slightly anemic. I'd do a blood draw. Anemia is easy to fix with diet.


----------



## beebalmmama

I guess it doesn't hurt to have blood work done. But my ds LOVED ice when he was about 2-3 yrs and I've heard that a lot with toddlers.


----------



## AKA_PI

My little guy loves ice too. He's not anemic, but he just loves to crunch on it and drink the water.


----------



## Caitlin0919

DD likes ice, but will only ask for it if she sees like, like if DH is having a cocktail with dinner she'll see ice in his glass and ask for some, so we get her small cube from the freezer. MIL thinks she's anemic(MIL is a little bit of a hypochondriac) but since she doesn't ask for it constantly, I'm not too concerned. If she was asking all the time like your dc, I would probably get a blood test done.


----------



## mizznicole

Eating ice is SUPER bad for your teeth. My dad used to have the habit and now has thousands of dollars of dental work to pay for it. Ask an endodontist. (Same with eating hard candy or even very hard nuts.)


----------



## mjaer08

My two year old likes ice too. Just likes it







I chew sonic ice...we go through a bag in 3-4 days









I've been told by my dentist and my moms dentist that ice isn't bad for your teeth, it's grinding and clamping your teeth that ruins them.


----------



## MommaBirdie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjaer08*
> 
> My two year old likes ice too. Just likes it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chew sonic ice...we go through a bag in 3-4 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told by my dentist and my moms dentist that ice isn't bad for your teeth, it's grinding and clamping your teeth that ruins them.


Us too.
I think my toddlers chew ice because I do.
I swear, I keep sonic in business just by how much ice I buy lol


----------

